# Looking for a professional quality lab to print digital photos



## Jamz (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a professional quality lab in the Montreal area to print digital files.  Does anyone know of one?


----------



## KmH (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd phone a couple of the other pros in town and ask who they use.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 6, 2009)

Good old phone book is where I found the labs in my area. Also see if you can find a flickr group dedicated to Montreal and ask them. I think in this here global forum you have a much smaller chance of getting a useful reply.


----------



## Guido44 (Oct 6, 2009)

Costco Wholesale.

A membership is not required for the photo department.


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2009)

Are their Costco's in Canada?


----------



## Garbz (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes. Jeesh even I know that and I live in Australia 

Speaking of which they may be opening their first Costco here soon. Wonder how well paying membership to go shopping will go down with the Australian public. I know it was a huge shock when Aldi introduced shopping trolleys that need a coin to borrow and only return the coin if you return the trolley.


----------



## Jamz (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone!


----------

